# Wissenschaftliche Arbeit



## tittli (19. September 2004)

Hallo
Ich sollte in nächster Zeit mal eine grössere, wissenschaftliche Arbeit schreiben. Nun kam mir die Idee, irgendetwas zu schreiben was mit Fotografie zu tun hat. Dies kann sein über die Fotografie allgemein, aber auch ein Thema anhand von Fotos untersuchen, d.h. zum Beispiel die Geologie eines gewissen Gebietes anhand von selber erstellten fotos untersuchen und auch etwas darüber schreiben. Nur gefällt mir dieses Beispiel nicht so wirklich (kam vom Lehrer). Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, was ich untersuchen könnte? danke für die (hoffentlich zahlreichen) Tipps
gruss


----------



## tittli (21. September 2004)

hat denn niemand eine kreative Phase? 
gruss


----------



## Leola13 (22. September 2004)

Hai,

geht auch die Macht des Fotos und die Assoziationen beim Anblick eines Fotos ?

z. B. anhand von weltbekannten Fotos : Che, das Bild für das WHY-Poster.

oder aber Manipulationen, es gibt doch ein historisches Beispiel wo (Stalin?) nachträglich einen in ungnade gefallenen Mitarbeiter wegretouchieren ließ.

Ciao Stefan


----------

